# Tell me about Cavalier King Charles Spaniels



## Patchworkpony (31 October 2014)

Loved my springer spaniel in the past but I was a good deal younger then. Come to the conclusion that a Cavalier King Charles Spaniel might be ideal but know nothing about them. I know they can have health issues but I have found a breeder who has bred healthy pups for over 10 years. Just want to know how easy they are and also whether they bark a lot and are easy to house train.


----------



## KrujaaLass (31 October 2014)

They are lovely.such placid dogs.hardly barks at all unlike my jack Russell who is abit of a pain.They are great with children.


----------



## justholdon (31 October 2014)

I have one, he's 8 and I love him to pieces. He's the friendliest dog I've ever known, never had one problem with dogs or people. He rarely barks, in fact I don't remember the last time he barked! He loves kids and is so well behaved with them. He's brilliant and I love him to pieces

I know the breed has a reputation for poor health, and my dog isn't the best example of the breed as he's got a heart murmur but even with that he's still very active and I definitely wouldn't be put off the breed because of it. 

Whisky was very easy to house train, and relatively easy to train in general to be honest. His main problem is that he wants to say hello to everyone and everything!


----------



## Tiddlypom (31 October 2014)

Lovely, inanely happy little dogs who bark a lot, and have not a bad bone in their body. Was recommended one by a vet friend, as one of the very few breeds suitable for a household with a new baby.

She was lovely, but loved everyone equally. Would have walked off quite happily with strangers if they had beckoned to her. She succumbed to heart problems just shy of 10 yo.


----------



## Evie91 (31 October 2014)

I've known four - one was an amazing little dog - aptly named angel, such a placid, easy dog,loved people and snuggles not really keen on walking.
The other two were also lovely. The fourth is a bit of a diva, yaps constantly when my friend is on the phone or someone at the door and is quite difficult - to the point my friend has said she won't have another dog after her!


----------



## PorkChop (31 October 2014)

I had one when I was growing up, lovely, lovely dogs - try and get an old-fashioned type of a good size and a handsome head


----------



## Spring Feather (31 October 2014)

I own big dogs and am not a small dog person really however there are two little dogs that I'd consider having in different circumstance; a Border Terrier and a CKC.  I just love CKCs.  They have to be *the* happiest little dogs around.


----------



## Evie91 (31 October 2014)

Spring Feather - I'm with you - in different circumstances I'd have a CKCS or Border Terrier or Whippet


----------



## Alec Swan (31 October 2014)

CKCS?  I've yet to see one that I didn't like.  Lancashire Heelers are another as are Border Terriers.

Bonny little dogs!

Alec.


----------



## Patchworkpony (31 October 2014)

Thanks everyone - sounds like I may have chosen the right breed.


----------



## JillA (31 October 2014)

I've got two, both rehomed as mature adults, and they both come along with a circle of enthusiastic CKCS friends. The Blenheims (orange and white) seem to be more equitable as far as I can tell, also the rubies (brown) but the black and tans and the tricolours (black and tans with white) seem to have more character. Health wise they are prone to heart murmurs - if you are buying from a good breeder they should have had both parents screened. Like you , I have had livelier spaniels in my younger days, but the cavvies are charming and lively without needing too much exercise. Most days they come to the yard with me but sometimes they would just rather go back to bed, but then they are 9 and 11 years.
If you take them out for walks you will get lots of people stopping to admire them, especially those who have owned them in the past, so allow plenty of time


----------



## NeverSayNever (31 October 2014)

ckcs - only dog that&#8217;s ever bitten me


----------



## {97702} (31 October 2014)

I personally don't see the attraction - having been brought up with them I swapped to proper dogs as soon as I could   I am closely related to one of the top breeders/exhibitors of CKCS in the country - there are plenty of people out there who are responsible breeders who do the proper health checks and do not breed from affected stock, and there are plenty who aren't.  All I can say is choose your breeder wisely...


----------



## twiggy2 (31 October 2014)

the long list of serious health problems would put me off instantly, they can be yappy and nervous with other dogs  but usually love all people and are good with kids.

Border terriers are a much nicer breed IMO less health problems too


----------



## {97702} (31 October 2014)

I've got to say I've never known a CKCS that was yappy and nervous with other dogs - and I have known hundreds of the blessed things - but then the ones I have known haven't been bred on a puppy farm as so many of them are nowadays


----------



## satinbaze (1 November 2014)

As a family we had CKCS for over 20 and have had all 4 colours. My personal favourite is the Black and Tan. Again please be careful about the breeder that they do all the health tests. The only nervous CKCS I have known came from a puppy farm, poor thing hid under the chair at puppy class and wouldn't let anyone near it. A product of situation and poor breeding practice.
CKCS can turn their paws to many things, mine competed in working trials and agility but I have also known ones go out picking up, in obedience and fly ball too. My Juno thought she was a big dog until she wanted to sit on your lap.


----------



## PuzzlePiece (1 November 2014)

I've had one for 4 yrs now and my sisters just bought a pup. Mines great, a little disobedient but that's my fault. Barks to let me know if there's anyone new outside but other than that he's fine. Everyone who's met him, loves him. Always have offers to look after him (and not bring him back). Great temperament but you can tell with mine they were originally hunting dogs - great sense of smell and loves to chase.


----------



## JillA (1 November 2014)

twiggy2 said:



			the long list of serious health problems would put me off instantly, they can be yappy and nervous with other dogs  but usually love all people and are good with kids.
		
Click to expand...

What is on that "long list" other than heart murmurs? Seriously, I would like to know.
As for temperament, I have one who is an ankle biter but then so many of them are so easy they get acquired by first time dog owners and treated as cuddly toys rather than dogs and really spoiled so they become territory guarding or over anxious due to lack of proper socialisation. As per, it is the owners not the dogs who can be the problem.


----------



## Umbongo (1 November 2014)

JillA said:



			What is on that "long list" other than heart murmurs? Seriously, I would like to know.
		
Click to expand...

Off the top of my head, mitral valve disease, eye problems, syringomyelia, brachycephalic problems, congenital blood disorders, hip dysplasia, luxating patella, ear problems to name a few. I work in a vets so have seen a lot of these. The heart failure and syringomyelia are most common. I think they are nice dogs, but would never have one (big dog lover!). I have met a couple of larger types with a longer nose that looked lovely.


----------



## Alec Swan (1 November 2014)

Umbongo said:



			Off the top of my head, mitral valve disease, eye problems, syringomyelia, brachycephalic problems, congenital blood disorders, hip dysplasia, luxating patella, ear problems to name a few. I work in a vets so have seen a lot of these. &#8230;&#8230;.. .
		
Click to expand...

What has gone so wrong with the breeding problems with just about every breed?  Don't tell me it's the breeders who don't 'test',  it's every breeder and every breed society and the kennel club.  Narrow breeding policies produce damaged goods,  which in turn produce further 'damaged goods'.

Alec.


----------



## JillA (1 November 2014)

Because they are appealing easy dogs they are a big favourite with the puppy farms, and probably the gene pool in them is pretty narrow. My rehomed Blenheim female was a puppy farm brood bitch and she is a really poor specimen, but she probably bred several litters which sold for lots of dosh. If you get one from a reputable breeder you should get all the plus's with none of the problems.


----------



## Alec Swan (1 November 2014)

JillA said:



			&#8230;&#8230;... If you get one from a reputable breeder you should get all the plus's with none of the problems.
		
Click to expand...

I would be interested to hear of a respected and honest Poll which would establish just who is producing 'clean' and pedigree dogs.  I'm here to be convinced of just what reputable means!

Alec.


----------



## twiggy2 (1 November 2014)

JillA said:



			What is on that "long list" other than heart murmurs? Seriously, I would like to know.
As for temperament, I have one who is an ankle biter but then so many of them are so easy they get acquired by first time dog owners and treated as cuddly toys rather than dogs and really spoiled so they become territory guarding or over anxious due to lack of proper socialisation. As per, it is the owners not the dogs who can be the problem.
		
Click to expand...

Brachycephalic Airway Obstruction Syndrome (BAOS) 
Syringomyelia 
 Chiari-like malformation (CM)
Heart mitral valve disease (MVD)
Hip dysplasia
being predisposed to develop cerebellar infarcts, or strokes.
eye problems including; hereditary cataracts, corneal dystrophy, distichiasis, dry eye syndrome, entropion, microphthalmia, progressive retinal degeneration, and retinal dysplasia,


----------



## twiggy2 (1 November 2014)

JillA said:



			If you get one from a reputable breeder you should get all the plus's with none of the problems.
		
Click to expand...

seriously that is rubbish good breeders stopped breeding ckcs, due to the fact that the ckcs club would not enforce or even promote health testing the good breeders got out


----------



## Alec Swan (1 November 2014)

twiggy2 said:



			Brachycephalic Airway Obstruction Syndrome (BAOS) 
Syringomyelia 
 Chiari-like malformation (CM)
Heart mitral valve disease (MVD)
Hip dysplasia
being predisposed to develop cerebellar infarcts, or strokes.
eye problems including; hereditary cataracts, corneal dystrophy, distichiasis, dry eye syndrome, entropion, microphthalmia, progressive retinal degeneration, and retinal dysplasia,
		
Click to expand...

Dear God.  Really?

Alec.


----------



## {97702} (1 November 2014)

twiggy2 said:



			seriously that is rubbish good breeders stopped breeding ckcs, due to the fact that the ckcs club would not enforce or even promote health testing the good breeders got out
		
Click to expand...

Considering I have already said that I am closely related to one of the country's leading CKCS breeders and exhibitors I find that more than a tad offensive twiggy2 - please get your facts right before offering opinions that are not true!

ETA - OP if you want to be put in touch with a reputable breeder just send me a PM - and it won't be my relative cos she doesn't breed at the moment


----------



## Pinkvboots (1 November 2014)

My oh bought one for his daughter some years back, she was the most loving puppy she was just gorgeous, at 9 months old she became ill and was diagnosed with cancer she was pts a few days after vet said it was one of the most aggresive cancers he had ever seen, it broke his daughters heart she was only 10 she did get another dog a few years later a dashound which she still has and she is 21 now the daughter not the dog


----------



## twiggy2 (1 November 2014)

Lévrier;12676070 said:
			
		


			Considering I have already said that I am closely related to one of the country's leading CKCS breeders and exhibitors I find that more than a tad offensive twiggy2 - please get your facts right before offering opinions that are not true!

ETA - OP if you want to be put in touch with a reputable breeder just send me a PM - and it won't be my relative cos she doesn't breed at the moment 

Click to expand...

I know 2 people as you describe above and they along with many other got out of the breed due to the above-they were not the most prolific breeders but ones that cared deeply about the breed and felt the breed club was not promoting and recognising the health issues and tests that were available so did their research and left the breed. 
You are entitled to your opinion which is likely based on your experiences as I am entitled to mine, and mine is that anyone who continues to produce dogs that as a breed have such a list of health issues that occur in such high percentages of the breed is not and cannot be a responsible breeder


----------



## {97702} (1 November 2014)

Well considering my knowledge, I am confident that your version of a leading breeder and exhibitor is not the same as mine then - there are no leading exhibitors who have quit the breed over the past 30 years that I have had knowledge of it.  I agree that the breed club is not doing enough - neither is the Kennel Club, but no surprise there - however I also know that my relative ensures her dogs are tested before they are bred from (MRI scans, hearts, eyes) and those who show any signs of genetic diseases are not bred from.  So your opinion is wrong in this instance, and I can prove it to be so.


----------



## {97702} (1 November 2014)

Double posted - no idea why...


----------



## Patchworkpony (1 November 2014)

My research is showing me that so many have heart problems that I am now scared to buy one as I don't want to lose a young dog. How many make old bones I wonder?


----------



## Elsiecat (1 November 2014)

Lovely dogs. I have them and I have known plenty. Never met one that I didn't like. 
One of mine is about 10 now and is just as active as she was as a puppy despite always having a minor heart murmur. Mine have never had health problems except one who has had ear infections once or twice.. But she is nearing on 5 so can't really complain if that's all the ailments she has ever suffered.


----------



## JillA (1 November 2014)

Mine are 9 and 11, so hardly failed to make old bones. One was bought as a puppy, the oether came out of a puppy farm. Both have heart murmurs, one grade 4, the other not so bad. The older one with grade 4 can be managed with medication when she gets breathless but getting and keeping her fit has helped so the meds are on hold for now. The other has no symptoms of any health problems at all. I know plenty of cavvie owners through a group on FB and so far all have healthy dogs of all ages. The reason those of you at vet surgeries see so many problems might possibly be because there are just so many cavvies around, they are delightful dogs.
Patchworkpony, make sure you see the parents and ask the breeder about their health, that is as much as you can do and is the same whatever breed you go for, none are perfect IMHO, many non working breeds have health problems of one sort or another thanks to generations of breeding for appearance.


----------



## Patchworkpony (1 November 2014)

Elsiecat said:



			Lovely dogs. I have them and I have known plenty. Never met one that I didn't like. 
One of mine is about 10 now and is just as active as she was as a puppy despite always having a minor heart murmur. Mine have never had health problems except one who has had ear infections once or twice.. But she is nearing on 5 so can't really complain if that's all the ailments she has ever suffered.
		
Click to expand...

 I'm not sure what a heart murmur would mean - is it foolhardy to deliberately buy a breed that has health problems or do most dogs have health problem these days? They certainly seem more prone to inherited problems than horses.


----------



## Elsiecat (1 November 2014)

Patchworkpony said:



			I'm not sure what a heart murmur would mean - is it foolhardy to deliberately buy a breed that has health problems or do most dogs have health problem these days? They certainly seem more prone to inherited problems than horses.
		
Click to expand...

I think if you are to look objectively that any and every dog breed has it's list of problems. I think if you look carefully and find a dog with health tested parents, then you can't go too far wrong. 
Despite cavaliers being fairly prone as a breed to health issues, I will never be without one of them. Take from that what you will!


----------



## Patchworkpony (2 November 2014)

Elsiecat said:



			I think if you are to look objectively that any and every dog breed has it's list of problems. I think if you look carefully and find a dog with health tested parents, then you can't go too far wrong. 
Despite cavaliers being fairly prone as a breed to health issues, I will never be without one of them. Take from that what you will! 

Click to expand...

 Thanks Elsiecat - that is reassuring to know. I wish someone could PM me with some reliable breeders. Was about to look at puppies from a so called top breeder and it turns out she imports puppies from Ireland that have health problems!


----------



## burtie (2 November 2014)

I acquired 2 lovely elderly (9 and 11) CKCS a bitch and dog that I fostered for a friend who couldn't keep at her new address, they both lived to age 15, the only health problem being minor strokes in the last year for the bitch. The dog was completely deaf and blind for his last year or so, but always the happiest sole you could meet!


----------



## JillA (2 November 2014)

Patchworkpony said:



			Thanks Elsiecat - that is reassuring to know. I wish someone could PM me with some reliable breeders. Was about to look at puppies from a so called top breeder and it turns out she imports puppies from Ireland that have health problems!
		
Click to expand...

Look at the Kennel Club Cavalier Rescue? Most breeds have rescues which consist of responsible breeders who will try and rehome any in need. Not that you might want a rescue but most of the rescues are run by breeders and I imagine those breeders are more responsible than most?
http://www.thekennelclub.org.uk/services/public/findaclub/breed/list.aspx?id=6149


----------



## MurphysMinder (3 November 2014)

I don't think a heart murmur is the end of the world, I have one and am doing okay and I am no spring chicken! 
Patchworkpony try sending a pm to Levrier on here, her mother is one of the top Cavvy breeders in the country.


----------



## justholdon (3 November 2014)

My 8 year old Cavvy has a heart murmur but you honestly wouldn't tell and he's still more active than most dogs his age. I think a lot of people stop exercising the as much  when they find out they have heart murmurs, but we've just kept up his normal routine and he seems much better for it.


----------



## Emmahi (3 November 2014)

I have three cavs! They are aged 11,7 and 3. Only problem I have had is with the oldest ones teeth - have had to have them cleaned by the vet twice. The oldest one has a heart murmur now, but is not on any medication and still goes for an hour walk daily up and down hills! 

I love them as a breed. AWAYS friendly with both humans and other dogs. I never consider them disappearing on walks or wandering from home. Totally easy, friendly little dogs who always are happy to go for walks or come with me out hacking or running alongside a bike! If it's pouring with rain they are not bothered if I jib at a walk either! 
I got all of ours from local people who have bred the odd litter, so know their backgrounds. Wouldn't have any other breed.


----------



## Patchworkpony (3 November 2014)

Thank you everyone SO much for all your helpful and encouraging posts. It is now just a matter of finding the right breeder.


----------



## Alec Swan (3 November 2014)

Patchworkpony said:



			&#8230;&#8230;.. . It is now just a matter of finding the right breeder.
		
Click to expand...

As with all dogs,  that's never in question!

Good luck.

Alec.


----------



## Patchworkpony (4 November 2014)

My vet (who is very doggie) has advised against buying a cav unless I 'have very deep pockets for vet's bills' - now I don't know what to do. I love the breed but she said there are enormous health problems with them. Grrr..


----------



## twiggy2 (4 November 2014)

Patchworkpony said:



			My vet (who is very doggie) has advised against buying a cav unless I 'have very deep pockets for vet's bills' - now I don't know what to do. I love the breed but she said there are enormous health problems with them. Grrr..
		
Click to expand...

sensible vet and honest too


----------



## {97702} (4 November 2014)

Patchworkpony said:



			My vet (who is very doggie) has advised against buying a cav unless I 'have very deep pockets for vet's bills' - now I don't know what to do. I love the breed but she said there are enormous health problems with them. Grrr..
		
Click to expand...

Yeah vets always do say this - a little knowledge is a dangerous thing I think the quote goes   I have racked up way more in vets bills for my 4 rescue greyhounds over the past few years than my relative has for her 9 or so CKCS, and my greyhounds dont have any genetic health problems.....


----------



## Patchworkpony (4 November 2014)

Lévrier;12680330 said:
			
		


			Yeah vets always do say this - a little knowledge is a dangerous thing I think the quote goes   I have racked up way more in vets bills for my 4 rescue greyhounds over the past few years than my relative has for her 9 or so CKCS, and my greyhounds dont have any genetic health problems.....
		
Click to expand...

 Thanks Levrier - my OH says enjoy one now and worry about the future if and when something goes wrong. He's probably right, it's just that I lost my beloved fell pony very young from a genetic problem and have never completely got over it.


----------



## {97702} (4 November 2014)

I can understand that entirely PP, I am sure I would feel the same if I were in your position.  

It is a shame that there are so many people who have bad things to say about CKCS nowadays, obviously the health issues DO exist and ARE widespread, but I find it hard to reconcile the things people say with the hundreds of CKCS that I have known over the past 30+ years who have been such happy healthy little dogs who on average have lived to 12-14 years old 

As has been said so often on this thread, it is a matter of finding the right breeder.....they are out there


----------



## CAYLA (5 November 2014)

I have a very healthy super energy loaded cavalier. My nana used to show and breed them years back. Hers suffered very few health issues and lived forever. My nan passed away and my grandad still has their last cavalier and she is 15 years old with no health issues. As suggested it's all about encouraging finding a good breeder for healthy stock rather than the back street kind pumping out bad from bad.


----------



## Patchworkpony (5 November 2014)

Thanks again Levrier for your down-to-earth encouragement and thank you Cayla for sharing that - I feel much more cheerful about getting a cavalier now and plan to start looking in the early part of next year.


----------



## Patchworkpony (30 November 2014)

These little dogs are SO difficult to find as all the breeders round here have waiting lists!


----------



## JillA (30 November 2014)

There seem to be some offered on Preloved, or Pets4Homes - not puppies but some as young as a few months. Probably the product of puppy farms though, you could ask to get them health screened if you were worried


----------



## {97702} (30 November 2014)

Patchworkpony said:



			These little dogs are SO difficult to find as all the breeders round here have waiting lists!
		
Click to expand...

That means they are good breeders    Frustrating I know, but it is a positive sign....


----------



## {97702} (30 November 2014)

JillA said:



			There seem to be some offered on Preloved, or Pets4Homes - not puppies but some as young as a few months. Probably the product of puppy farms though, you could ask to get them health screened if you were worried
		
Click to expand...

I wouldn't touch them with the proverbial bargepole unfortunately - you can be sure they will be from puppy farms


----------



## JillA (1 December 2014)

Lévrier;12714108 said:
			
		


			I wouldn't touch them with the proverbial bargepole unfortunately - you can be sure they will be from puppy farms 

Click to expand...

I have homed two who came this route, neither in the first flush of youth, and neither with expensive health issues. One whose owner had owned from a puppy butwas having to move into non dog accommodation and another whose circumstances had also changed and could no longer keep her beloved dog. Only one was ex puppy farm (as a brood bitch) and she is a real charmer, so pleased and grateful to have a real home with room to run and play. Beware of generalisations - you can find lovely dogs through ads, I know a good many who have. Lots of rehoming charities pick them up and then charge a hefty adoption fee, because cavvies are so appealing and sought after. Many Tears do, as do Pendle Dogs in Need. Just ask all the right questions - where did it come from, did they see the dam when they bought it, has it all the relevant innoculations and pedigree, etc etc. 
Depends whether you want to do it for the dog or for yourself really I guess.


----------



## {97702} (1 December 2014)

JillA said:



			I have homed two who came this route, neither in the first flush of youth, and neither with expensive health issues. One whose owner had owned from a puppy butwas having to move into non dog accommodation and another whose circumstances had also changed and could no longer keep her beloved dog. Only one was ex puppy farm (as a brood bitch) and she is a real charmer, so pleased and grateful to have a real home with room to run and play. Beware of generalisations - you can find lovely dogs through ads, I know a good many who have. Lots of rehoming charities pick them up and then charge a hefty adoption fee, because cavvies are so appealing and sought after. Many Tears do, as do Pendle Dogs in Need. Just ask all the right questions - where did it come from, did they see the dam when they bought it, has it all the relevant innoculations and pedigree, etc etc. 
Depends whether you want to do it for the dog or for yourself really I guess.
		
Click to expand...

My generalisations were based on the fact that the OP has repeatedly expressed her concerns about potential health issues with CKCS - a puppy farm is not the way to go if you are looking for a healthy pup


----------



## Patchworkpony (1 December 2014)

Lévrier;12714606 said:
			
		


			My generalisations were based on the fact that the OP has repeatedly expressed her concerns about potential health issues with CKCS - a puppy farm is not the way to go if you are looking for a healthy pup 

Click to expand...

 I totally agree with everything you say.


----------



## {97702} (1 December 2014)

Patchworkpony said:



			I totally agree with everything you say.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks PP   I rang my mum again tonight, she has been asking around for tricolour bitches but there is nothing out there - anyone who is breeding are selling their pups before they are born.  Hang in there, you will get to the front of the queue soon


----------



## Patchworkpony (2 December 2014)

Lévrier;12715215 said:
			
		


			Thanks PP   I rang my mum again tonight, she has been asking around for tricolour bitches but there is nothing out there - anyone who is breeding are selling their pups before they are born. 

Click to expand...

 Thank you so much for that but this is exactly what I have found so reluctantly I have decide to forget this breed and think about something else as there seems to be too much stress attached to even finding a puppy.


----------



## MurphysMinder (2 December 2014)

I think you will find that no matter what the breed a decent breeder is unlikely to have puppies sitting there ready to go when you contact them.   Instead of the search being stressful why don't you look at it as just part of the planning for the new member of your family.     The last litter of GSDs I had, 3 people had been waiting for ages, one for nearly a year.  I kept in touch throughout the bitch's season, when she was mated, scan etc so they were part of the whole process and one said to me it was brilliant being involved from so early on.   The chances of finding a well reared, fully health tested puppy available at 8 weeks old are going to be slim I'm afraid.


----------



## {97702} (2 December 2014)

MurphysMinder said:



			I think you will find that no matter what the breed a decent breeder is unlikely to have puppies sitting there ready to go when you contact them.   Instead of the search being stressful why don't you look at it as just part of the planning for the new member of your family.     The last litter of GSDs I had, 3 people had been waiting for ages, one for nearly a year.  I kept in touch throughout the bitch's season, when she was mated, scan etc so they were part of the whole process and one said to me it was brilliant being involved from so early on.   The chances of finding a well reared, fully health tested puppy available at 8 weeks old are going to be slim I'm afraid.
		
Click to expand...

I agree with this entirely - it can be frustrating (and I am the most impatient person in the world!) but it is the only way to give the best chance of success possible.

I have all rescue dogs and there are hundreds of those available.... but no guarantee on anything as far as health/temperament is concerned, unless you get a greyhound which are all fab


----------



## Patchworkpony (3 December 2014)

Lévrier;12716328 said:
			
		


			I agree with this entirely - it can be frustrating 

Click to expand...

 It certainly is frustrating but I will have to make a decision one way or another.


----------

